# Solved: Can't copy music from XP on PC to iPad3



## Mike McBain (Oct 27, 2001)

Can some smart person provide me with a simple step by step guide to copy songs from a non-iTunes supplier from my PC onto my new iPad3?

I have confused myself hopelessly trying to Sync the two units and do it that way.

With thanks

Mike.
PS. It seems that some music files will copy from the PC to the iPad however all of those files with a little ! Exclamation mark in the left hand column will not copy over and I can find no way to remove that mark?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The iPad syncs with iTunes. Any music you want to transfer to it must be in your iTunes library. Is it? What format are the files in? Where are you seeing an exclamation mark? In your iTunes library? Do the files play?


----------

